# Auxiliary Power Plug



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

Most new cars now come with at least one auxiliary power adapter - I found out that you can purchase one that plugs right into the flashlight charging socket in the glove box for $9.00 from your dealer.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

thaydith said:


> *Most new cars now come with at least one auxiliary power adapter - I found out that you can purchase one that plugs right into the flashlight charging socket in the glove box for $9.00 from your dealer. *


I can also plug into the one behind the left rear set in my wagon


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

thaydith said:


> *Most new cars now come with at least one auxiliary power adapter - I found out that you can purchase one that plugs right into the flashlight charging socket in the glove box for $9.00 from your dealer. *


I have it. It works great. Got it for about 7 bucks with BMW CCA discount at dealer.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Any problems with the cord haning out of the closed glove box? Does it pinch the cord, etc?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I have the Aux plug and love it. It's nice being able to hide away the cable and only bring it out when I need to plug my cell phone in for charging. The cable does get compressed with the door closed but I would not say it is dangerous. Ther first several inches of the cord (from the flashligh plug side) are covered by 2 layers of plastic for protection. There is the black cord itself then a clear plastic covering. :thumbup:


----------



## Malladawg (Dec 9, 2002)

Does the plug stay on all the time, or only when the key is turned on?

Thanks


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

According to my testing today it appears to be on all the time. Even with the key removed I still get power through my cell phone charger.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *According to my testing today it appears to be on all the time. Even with the key removed I still get power through my cell phone charger. *


It will shut off when you lock the car. Otherwise I think it stays on for like ten minutes just like the rest of the accessories.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

*auxiliary power plug*

Does anybody know a website where I can order one of those auxiliary power/flashlight plug adapters. (I live 3 hours from the nearest dealer).


----------



## dkny2314 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, you can order it from BAVAUTO.com or by phone with them. I don't have the catalog with me at the moment but if you want I can get you their part number at BAVauto.com let me know

Matthew


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup...It's there. Just ordered it. Thanks.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Has anyone seen/heard of a DIY job adding a plug socket in the trunk somewhere of their E46? for a variety of reasons, this would enormously convenient and useful to me, so I have been laying plans to do one myself. It would help to leverage someone else's experience, of course.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> Has anyone seen/heard of a DIY job adding a plug socket in the trunk somewhere of their E46? for a variety of reasons, this would enormously convenient and useful to me, so I have been laying plans to do one myself. It would help to leverage someone else's experience, of course.


Ron Stygar did on his M coupe.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25528


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> Has anyone seen/heard of a DIY job adding a plug socket in the trunk somewhere of their E46? for a variety of reasons, this would enormously convenient and useful to me, so I have been laying plans to do one myself. It would help to leverage someone else's experience, of course.


Wouldn't be too tough. Battery is already back there, so you'll need a fuseholder, some wire (good 12AWG should probably suffice) and I'd recommend either the single socket out of the back of a Touring or a dual from a X5 for the OE look. Cut a hole to fit the socket, build up the thickness of the trunk liner to hold the socket in place, fuse and wire the socket, and you'll be set.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*I want a 12V plug in the trunk too.*

I asked the dealer to install such a socket, but he said it comes only factory installed in a "convenience package" and cannot do it aftermarket.
This should go on the "to do" list as soon as the warranty expires.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Here's the part number in case anyone wants it:

82 11 0 004 073


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Lighter Socket*



SpaceMonkey said:


> Here's the part number in case anyone wants it:
> 
> 82 11 0 004 073


Does the 82110004073 part number include the four items mentioned in the Ron Stygar thread?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

CascadeTelcom said:


> Does the 82110004073 part number include the four items mentioned in the Ron Stygar thread?


Nope. It's just the PN for the adapter that plugs into the glove box flashlight socket.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Trunk mounted power socket*

I just ordered the components for a "Stygar" trunk mounted power socket. Has anyone added the socket assembly to their 46-convertible? I would like to know where to mount/drill the hole for the unit and how it was secured to the applicable panel to ensure that it wouldn't pull free when removing the male plug from my beverage cooler? Is there some type of backing plate for the socket mounting assembly that doesn't appear in the parts diagram?


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

*wait a second.*

so this is all i need to say, plug in my IPOD?? because there have been several DIY's posted about installing an actual AUX input into the glove box (by drilling a hole, not using the flashlight charger)....did these people just not realize that the charger had this capability or is there some benefit to a full installation that i'm not aware of?

thanks!


----------

